# Swine flu



## hellofirstresponders (Apr 25, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8017871.stm

Anyone worried? Glad N95 is my best friend.


----------



## reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

About as much as I was with the Avian FLU!


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 25, 2009)

We've been warned, and there are precautions we're supposed to take....  other than that, no.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2009)

The young ones here might want to review the 1976 Swine Flu problem in the U.S.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/swineflu_you.htm



> *Is this swine flu virus contagious?*
> CDC has determined that this virus is contagious and is spreading from human to human. However, at this time, it not known how easily the virus spreads between people.
> 
> *What are the signs and symptoms of swine flu in people?*
> ...


----------



## fma08 (Apr 25, 2009)

I suppose we are overdue for another flu pandemic...<_<


----------



## Aidey (Apr 25, 2009)

There was just a big memo put out at work warning us about it, what the symptoms are and what levels of PPE we should be using with patients who have symptoms that match the disease.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmmm, you know, I'm wondering if this is the strain of influenza that has been going around among the EMTs and Medics I work with.  Probably not, but, I'm still wondering....


----------



## Markhk (Apr 25, 2009)

(Flashback...released only a couple of months ago...)

Interim Guidance for Cleaning Emergency Medical Service (EMS) Transport Vehicles during an Influenza Pandemic

http://www.pandemicflu.gov/plan/healthcare/cleaning_ems.html


----------



## mikie (Apr 25, 2009)

*Am I next?*

For those who have been around longer...

Is this something we need to worry about?  Obviously, we should be taking proper BSI.  But I mean as a country...is this something that could really turn into a pandemic flu?

Thanks!  Stay healthy!

CNN Article: _More cases of swine flu reported; WHO warns of 'health emergency'_


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 26, 2009)

For crying out loud! Another virus that has the whole country on edge, that will infect a small pecentage of people and will be almost forgotten in the years to come. (Won't I be embarresed if it does turn out worse.:blush

Seriously though, It dosent sound that much worse than the regular flu. (Maybe we shold call that the "human flu".)


----------



## Hockey (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the Swine Flu peoples


This nasty cough all of a sudden hit me a couple days ago and is getting worse.


Its true


----------



## Markhk (Apr 26, 2009)

There's a couple of reasons why this particular influenza strain is getting so much attention. 

1. The influenza strain is novel, and was not previously seen in past year's flu vaccine. Therefore, it is unlikely that this season's influenza vaccine will provide protection against this particular swine strain. 

2. The over 800 cases in Mexico aren't just people with cough and the sneezes. They are cases with PNEUMONIA. An inappropriate immune response to influenza is a hallmark of pandemic strains like the 1918 flu, or SARS (which is not an influenza virus, but similarly had resulted in atypical pneumonia). 

3. Even more concerning, these sickened individuals in Mexico are members of what we normally call the "healthy" population -- middle aged individuals, rather than the very young or the elderly. 

(Citation: http://www.promedmail.org/pls/otn/pm?an=20090425.1552) 

While I agree it's no time to panic -- we aren't at a pandemic stage yet -- EMS providers should most certainly consider wearing masks when coming across a patient with an upper respiratory tract illness, and using respirators during high risk procedures like intubation or nebulizer use. 

And ask yourself this: is everyone in your department properly fit tested with N95 respirators?


----------



## Hockey (Apr 26, 2009)

Obama was there around the time it hit the worse


Change anybody?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 26, 2009)

God, some times I hate being on a border state.


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 26, 2009)

As I put in the EMS news section...it didn't take long to hit New Zealand.
Reported cases from a flight of High School students, back from a trip to Mexico (10 of them have come up positive for the flu).
It was all over our T.V. news last night.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 26, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Obama was there around the time it hit the worse
> 
> 
> Change anybody?



Apparently he shook hands with someone that in fact died of the flu, in Mexico

*So far not a single person has died in the US or Canada from this flu.*  It also responds to Tamiflu (according to the CDC).

However, I suspect as the 'panic' spreads our call volumes might go through the roof.  More so for ER's and Dr's offices.

Since we are on the front lines of this..any personal experiences? Do things look like they are getting worse? Better? The same?

PS - and Hi fellow brothers and sisters..first post here on these boards..EMTP out of Upstate NY (waves hello)


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the boards RotorFib.

Just remember to use proper BSI. Gloves and Goggles and if needed.. a mask


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you! Good to be here!

The Canadians are on top of things it looks like, this came out yesterday (Apr 25, 2009).



> The EMS Chiefs of Canada are leading a process to identify and disseminate key strategies for EMS organizations to implement to protect their paramedics and to be public health partners in managing the care of the sick.



Link

Wondering if any other agencies have enacted any kind of planned response yet.


----------



## silver (Apr 26, 2009)

What is different than this flu than normal strains is it effects mostly people ages 20-40 who are generally perceived as healthy, unlike other flus.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 26, 2009)

I just hope that the Swineys don't callf or an ambulance to take em to the hospital.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 26, 2009)

PANCIC!   PANIC!!  PANIC!!!
For about 2 weeks and then we will all forget about it because the media will have found something else with which to terrify the masses.

On the other hand, consider the cell phone message and e-mail I just got from the State of California:

----------------

THIS IS A TEST OF THE DISASTER HEALTHCARE VOLUNEERS (DHV) NOTIFICATION SYSTEM.  No deployments are requested at this time.

This test has been initiated in conjunction with recent Public Health and medical activities in response to the Swine Flu.

We are requesting that all volunteers take this opportunity to review and update their contact information within DHV.  You can review your contact information by logging into the website at: www.healthcarevolunteers.ca.gov.  If you are unable to log into the system, please contact us at calmed@ca.gov for assistance.

Again, THERE IS NO ACTION or PENDING DEPLOYMENT ACTIVATIONS at this time.  

Should an actual request for healthcare volunteers be initiated through DHV, such request would follow the State Emergency Management Plan and would be initiated by local and state officials. 

Thank you for your participation in your county or Medical Reserve Corps program and the Disaster Healthcare Volunteers system.

THIS HAS BEEN A TEST OF THE DISASTER HEALTHCARE VOLUNTEERS (DHV) NOTIFICATION SYSTEM.  No deployments are requested at this time.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 26, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> PANCIC! PANIC!! PANIC!!!
> For about 2 weeks and then we will all forget about it because the media will have found something else with which to terrify the masses.


 
We dread flu season anyway at the hospitals or any LTC facility and the quicker it can pass the better. It just takes one outbreak at a LTC with a less potent strain to make it bad for the patients, staff and the hospitals.

From the Swine Flu outbreak in the U.S. during 1976, five years later I was still transporting patients residing in LTC facilities that had been affected with Gullian Barre or some other disabling result of that outbreak and the vaccine. That was a hard thing to forget for some. Since I was quite young, it was hard for me to imagine that "just the flu" could wreak such havoc. Now that I am older and almost the same age as those patients were at that time, I too now realize I could be very vulnerable. I have patients alot younger then me on ventilators from illnesses that just hit them while they were in excellent health.


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 26, 2009)

nice how the medicine can be worse than the illness... I have never taken a flu vaccine (paramedic for 17 years), and I am more reluctant than ever to take one (see Baxter)

Also, it is interesting that this kills young people (like the 1918 flu), but that is not the only thing that makes this very unique..

This flu is a combination of 2 swine, an avian AND a human flu! All packed into one neat little package.

If this virus itself doesn't end up being the big bad monster...the fact that it has spread all over the world now, and what it could later mutate into is what concerns me.  I think I read that this particular virus (despite being a swine flu) cannot infect pigs, but it can infect other animals...if so, that is pretty scary.


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 27, 2009)

*Danger from the Bird-Flu Drug?*

From Time Magazine:



> According to the Japanese Health Ministry, 54 people have died after taking Tamiflu



That was in 2007, I wonder if that number has gone up since than.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Apr 28, 2009)

My experiences so far:

-I worked a 24 hour shift Sunday Night/Monday Day.  8 of the 18 patients I had were absolutely CONVINCED that they had swine flu.  Out of those 8, only one had a fever.  None had vomiting, diarrhea, or any other symptoms.

-Monday, around 1300, we were bringing in a possible stroke patient through the ambulance bay.  The bay, of course, has a passcode to get in.  We didn't see three people around the side of the building that tried to rush in with us.  I had my partner and trainee take the patient while I stopped them and tried to figure out what was going on with them.  They claimed that they really DID have the swine flu, and didn't want to wait around in triage with "...all those other people who just THINK they're sick!"

-Took a patient with a boil on his butt (honest) to triage.  We sat there and listened to at least three people talking about how they might have it, while everyone else casually slid away from them and covered their faces.  Then one person asked me and my partner if we could pull some strings to get them in sooner, because she thought she might have caught it from one of those people (she was old and vulnerable, she said.)

-One guy who was going in for chest pain, but was asking if it was possible he might be carrying something.  I asked if he's ever been to Mexico (this was before any reported cases here in the States.)  He began to quietly cry, and nodded his head while wiping his eyes.  I asked him where he was.  He said Mexico City.  Now, even I am starting to get a little worried.  Then I asked him when he was last there.

"June of 1998."

"Well, Sir, I am pretty sure you're safe."

-----------------------------------------------------

I wasn't in EMS for SARS, West Nile, or even Bird Flu.  But if every public health, media created scare is like this, I think I am going to become a VERY cynical person.


----------



## reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to the media scare!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> Welcome to the media scare!



That was my point above.  Yes this health scare is concerning due to the very nature of the illness.  Yes a few people will die.  But the media has nothing better to scare people with right now, so like sars a few years ago, everyone will panic because the media trys to sell air time and and space by telling everyone that we are all gonna die from this or that.  More people probably died today from skin cancer than will die in the next 30 days from the Little Piggy Flu and we are all still going outside and exposing ourselves to the sun!  In this regard the media is no longer informing the public, but hindering the ability of public health officials to properly handle this without every wacko thinking that there stubbed toe is the early signs of leporsy!


----------



## Scout (Apr 29, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> talking about how they might have it, while everyone else casually slid away from them and covered their faces.






Genius. 
 More room for me, next you'll have people getting it to get a private room


----------



## minneola24 (Apr 29, 2009)

More people will die today in car accidents then the swine flu, yet there is a huge hype about it.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> More people will die today in car accidents then the swine flu, yet there is a huge hype about it.


 
Do you realize how many people die each year during flu season just in the U.S.? How does the number 36,000 per year sound? MVCs average about 40,000 deaths. The numbers are not that far from each other. And yes, there is hype for the MVCs which is why safer roads, research spending for auto makers and drunk driving laws keep appearing in the news. 

Of course, maybe if EMS providers just learned the basics of infection control it wouldn't be that big of a deal and it is possible a few lives might even be saved. It doesn't take much to kill off a dialysis or nursing home patient. Take notice of at least the basics of infection control if you don't want to believe anything else. 

I bet the average citizen in many countries now knows more about infection control than some EMT(P)s in the U.S. I am seeing questions on the forums, not just this one, that makes me wonder if any infection control training has ever been done for some.


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Markhk said:


> 3. Even more concerning, these sickened individuals in Mexico are members of what we normally call the "healthy" population -- middle aged individuals, rather than the very young or the elderly.
> 
> (Citation: http://www.promedmail.org/pls/otn/pm?an=20090425.1552)



I was wondering about that. Do you think that the high numbers of 20-40 year-olds being infected is due to the type of virus? Crowded living conditions? Lack of proper infection control practices? Lack of healthcare resources? Something else?

I had someone tell me that the usual high-risk populations aren't as likely to be affected because it seems to be targeting a lot of "healthy 20-40 year-olds". I think if it's hitting healthy individuals hard, then it's going to be even worse for the old, young, and sick. They still disagreed, so I left them to their thoughts.


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 29, 2009)

in dfw the news is telling everyone that if your kid has a runny nose or cough to take them to the er right away. our pedi er looks like little mexico right now. and the only thing we can do is swap for it and send them home.

oh and no one has so far been complaining of or presenting with fever yet.


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think that media hype has anything to do with WHO raising the pandemic threat level from 4 to 5..

Although the media will def have a field day with it.  And it won't help keeping people from panicking.

So, since we ARE at Pandemic Alert level 4, which IS pretty significant for something that is JUST media hype...are any services actually following any of the CDC/WHO guidelines for level 4? OR 3 for that matter.

For example..there are flu pandemic proQA specific cards to be read by dispatch and they are supposed to alert crews of potential cases...any of that going on at all? Probably not.

Which begs a couple of questions.  What is really going on (because its not JUST media hype..its government hype..but why?).

AND if this was REALLY a SHTF scenario, would we all not be totally screwed since no one is really following any kind of plan? (except for some places in Canada I guess).

edit to add.. we are not at 5 yet, but per the WHO today they are very close to it


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

The "media" is now running live statements from Homeland Security and Health and Human Services Secretaries several times a day on TV and their websites to keep people updated.

It is not "media hype" when they directly quote those in these positions whose purpose is to inform the people of the happenings as they seem fit. 

The only "hype" is statements made by those who did not read the news articles and are only speaking from some "know it all" or "assuming all is BS" attitude.


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 29, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> The "media" is now running live statements from Homeland Security and Health and Human Services Secretaries several times a day on TV and their websites to keep people updated.
> 
> It is not "media hype" when they directly quote those in these positions whose purpose is to inform the people of the happenings as they seem fit.
> 
> The only "hype" is statements made by those who did not read the news articles and are only speaking from some "know it all" or "assuming all is BS" attitude.



Just in, front page of Routers...they just went to alert level 5  h34r:


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

We now have several confirmed cases and a death.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/04/29/swine.flu/index.html

*WHO elevates pandemic threat level*




> The virus has been reported in 10 states, and the number of people infected with the 2009 H1N1 influenza strain grew to 91 in the U.S., the CDC said Wednesday. That number includes the first U.S. swine flu fatality: a 22-month-old child from Mexico who died of the illness Monday at a Houston, Texas, hospital.


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 29, 2009)

I understand the threat of this virus....but even this one death was a mexican national that went to Brownsville, Tx got sick and was transferred to Houston where he died (2 days ago I think?).  And he had other health problems as well.

Unless they know a lot more than they are telling us, despite people saying the media is hyping this up...this response from the government, cdc/who, ...is just..spooky.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

RotorFib said:


> Unless they know a lot more than they are telling us, despite people saying the media is hyping this up...this response from the government, cdc/who, ...is just..spooky.


 
Hype? I was watching the annoucement on CNN by the Homeland Security and Health Secretaries. It wasn't Geraldo Rivera on the TV. 

Even Influenza A, which was also mentioned, is a big deal and we take isolation precautions seriously for it. In a hospital or nursing home full of immunocompromised and frail people, it can wreak havoc quickly. Ever see C. Diff spread over a course of a few days in a LTC facility that gets lax on infection control or relies on a lot of ambulance transports?  A seasonal flu outbreak?


----------



## fma08 (Apr 29, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Hype? I was watching the annoucement on CNN by the Homeland Security and Health Secretaries. It wasn't Geraldo Rivera on the TV.
> 
> Even Influenza A, which was also mentioned, is a big deal and we take isolation precautions seriously for it. In a hospital or nursing home full of immunocompromised and frail people, it can wreak havoc quickly. Ever see C. Diff spread over a course of a few days in a LTC facility that gets lax on infection control or relies on a lot of ambulance transports?



Isn't swine flu a strain of Influenza A?


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Isn't swine flu a strain of Influenza A?


 
Correct. The orgins of other types of Influenza A are also traced to birds and other mammals.

Influenza A is very serious even before the swine flu media "hype".


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2009)

My brother just got married this weekend.  They are on their honeymoon this week; a cruise down from Los Angeles into Mexico.  However, due to this health crisis/scare Carnival is suspending all trips into Mexico as of yesterday.  They were meant to dock in Mexico today; and won't be.  So, when a blanket of isolation is placed on entire nations (in addition to all the other hype surrounding this from a CDC/Medical standpoint and not just a Media thing) than I've got to believe that one of two things is going on:

1. This is worse than we can believe or we be going that way soon.

2. It is one of those monsters that feeds on itself and somewhere along the line we (everyone, inlcluding the CDC) have turned this into something larger than it is.

Either way, it is gonna have a "scare" type impact on the world.  Whether it is justified or not remains to be seen.  Hopefully all that we in EMS have to worry about is frightened patients who think they all "have it and are gonna die", and not real patients who are part of a state/nation-wide epidimic!  All we can do is remain informed and prepared (as we should already be) if the sh*t should hit the fan.

But I am still skeptical in light of the medias habit of exagurating just to sell ad time/space.


----------



## RotorFib (Apr 29, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Hype? I was watching the annoucement on CNN by the Homeland Security and Health Secretaries. It wasn't Geraldo Rivera on the TV.
> 
> Even Influenza A, which was also mentioned, is a big deal and we take isolation precautions seriously for it. In a hospital or nursing home full of immunocompromised and frail people, it can wreak havoc quickly. Ever see C. Diff spread over a course of a few days in a LTC facility that gets lax on infection control or relies on a lot of ambulance transports?  A seasonal flu outbreak?



You missunderstood me I think..I'm saying given what CDC/WHO ect..are saying on TV I feel like they are UNDER-hyping it...others are saying its over-hyped.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 29, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Correct. The orgins of other types of Influenza A are also traced to birds and other mammals.



Right, if I remember correctly, Influenza A is the Zoonotic strain, B is found in humans only, and C... I don't remember what the reservoir for C is, just that it isn't a problem for humans. (again, if I remember correctly):wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2009)

Talk about an overreaction.  300,000-350,000 pigs killed in Egypt as part of the governmnets attempts to prevent the Swine Flu from poping up in the country (if you believe that).    From the AP:

http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/world/news_detail.php?ID=229615&DK=ML Egypt Swine Flu


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

Well crap.


They just closed all of Fort Worth public schools until May 11th due to a confirmed case of swine flu.

http://www.fwisd.org/News/Pages/2009-04-29_closed.aspx


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Well crap.
> 
> 
> They just closed all of Fort Worth public schools until May 11th due to a confirmed case of swine flu.
> ...



Been nice having you here Linuss. What would you like played at your funeral? (If the rest of us are still alive to be there!)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Talk about an overreaction.  300,000-350,000 pigs killed in Egypt as part of the governmnets attempts to prevent the Swine Flu from poping up in the country (if you believe that).    From the AP:
> 
> http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/world/news_detail.php?ID=229615&DK=ML Egypt Swine Flu



Do they even have pigs in Egypt? I thought it was a Muslim country. (And Muslims and pigs don't mix very well.)


----------



## minneola24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Well crap.
> 
> 
> They just closed all of Fort Worth public schools until May 11th due to a confirmed case of swine flu.
> ...





Here in San Diego we have had 3 cases of Swine Flu that were from kids attending public schools. They only closed that school. To bad, I wouldn't mind having school out for a week or two


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Talk about an overreaction.  300,000-350,000 pigs killed in Egypt as part of the governmnets attempts to prevent the Swine Flu from poping up in the country (if you believe that).    From the AP:
> 
> http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/world/news_detail.php?ID=229615&DK=ML Egypt Swine Flu



Those poor piggies...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Those poor piggies...



Well maybe they shouldn't have declared a biological war on us....


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Well maybe they shouldn't have declared a biological war on us....



I'm telling you it's PETA. They created the swine flu to scare people out of eating pork. Same thing with mad cow disease.

And before you start with the "well it got all those pigs killed" yadda yadda... no one ever said PETA made sense.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm telling you it's PETA. They created the swine flu to scare people out of eating pork. Same thing with mad cow disease.



So, you're saying we should kill Pam Anderson?


I'm for it.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 29, 2009)

Some of my co-workers and I have been calling it the Sweet and Sour flu... just because, like sweet and sour pork, its deliciously sweet when you eat it, but once it gets inside of ya... it goes sour much like the flu


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So, you're saying we should kill Pam Anderson?



Not _DUMB_ Cow Disease...  _MAD_ Cow Disease!


----------



## subliminal1284 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## ihavethesymptoms (Apr 30, 2009)

*Swine flu symptoms, what will happen?*

i have been searching the internet frantically, forgive me if i sound paranoid. I think i have a good reason to be paranoid. 

My baby sister had pneumonia recently, with diarrhea, fever, very runny nose, fatigue... flu symptoms. she got mostly better, but the doc put her on an inhaler.  Now as of 10 hours ago, i am feeling possible flu like symptoms( chest congestion and headache mostly) as well as well as slight unusual confusion. (another swine flu symptom) 
what really freaks me out is that when i tried to find info about the onset, sick time, and resolve of the virus, at least 3 pages i found were what appeared to be cut in half (missing the part that would most likely come info on effective treatment, and the overall ending results) only to have a link that says "go to page 2" and when you click it you get FORBIDDEN in huge letters, and that the server restricted access for some reason

Is it really this bad that it must be censored? what is it like in mexico? are the streets abandoned in fear? I CANT FIND WHAT I WANT TO KNOW. I am becoming more and more suspicious of cover up activity. read this about a cover up in florida 

http://www.naturalnews.com/026152.html

Why the lies?

The WHO raised the pandemic alert to 5 (out of 6)....

SOMEONE should do SOMETHING, and very soon. i dont wanna be part of the 29% fatality rate (mexico city and San Luis Potosi, only 2 cities)

Canada ministry of health alert--

Quote

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Ministry of Health and Long Term Care and the
Ontario Agency for Health Protection and Promotion
were contacted on April 20th by the Public Health Agency
of Canada (PHAC) regarding a number of individuals
with severe respiratory illness (SRI) occurring in various
locations of south and central Mexico.

Epidemiology Update from PHAC:
Two clusters have been identified, one in Mexico City
and one San Luis Potosi. As of yesterday, 23 hospitals
in Mexico City have reported 120 SRI cases including 13
deaths. San Luis Potosi (central Mexico) has reported 14
SRI cases including 4 deaths. Most cases have occurred
in previously healthy young adults aged 25-44 years old.
In addition, 1 death has been reported in Oaxaca
(southern Mexico) and 2 deaths reported in Baja
California Norte (bordering California, USA). Five
healthcare workers have been identified in the clusters.
The clinical symptoms include high fever, headache,
ocular pain, shortness of breath and extreme fatigue.
Rapid progression of symptoms to severe respiratory
distress occurred in about 5 days. High proportion
requiring mechanical ventilation reported (exact
percentage unknown). :excl:Case-fatality rate has ranged
from 11 to 29% based on Mexico City and San Luis
Potosi data.:excl:
The same pathogen has not been identified in all cases.
To date influenza A/H1N1 and B, and one parainfluenza
strain have been detected. For many cases, no
pathogen has yet been identified. The National
Microbiology Laboratory has received 51 clinical
samples from Mexico on April 22, and will be testing
them for a range of pathogens. The results of the lab
testing is expected shortly.

----------------
Please respond ASAP, im scared for my family.


----------



## ihavethesymptoms (Apr 30, 2009)

symptoms i do have.
what should i do?
should i coverup, like the gov?
google it.
youll see.


----------



## ihavethesymptoms (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.emsvillage.com/forums/messageview.cfm?catid=36&threadid=7048


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

WHat the heck did you just say?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe it's a weird haiku.


----------



## ihavethesymptoms (Apr 30, 2009)

many more deaths are occuring in mexico, much more than 18 or 20. they have asked hospitals not to list cause of death on death certificates, so the statistics wont show.
WTH? why lie of it isnt serious?
quote from telegraph.co.uk from a mexican hospital employee
"The truth is that mortality is even higher than what is being reported by the authorities, at least in the hospital where I work. 
"It is killing three to four patients daily, and it has been going on for more than three weeks." 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/s...cused-of-initial-cover-up-over-swine-flu.html
a case of the new H1N1 was also covered up in Florida.
im not trying to freak anybody out, i am just a bit freaked out myself. Last week my baby sister had Pneumonia, a fever, bad diarrhea, and some sort of "virus", the doctor said. Now they have her on an inhaler. she still has a slight cough.  How will i know if she or i have this? Should i wait until my lips turn blue to go to the doctor? or will they just tell me im fine and send me home? i dont know what to believe.
if i sound paranoid, its because i am. Why isnt this stuff being taken more seriously? isnt it supposed to be deadly?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Oookay...

:nosoupfortroll:


----------



## ihavethesymptoms (Apr 30, 2009)

i know i probably sound insane, but i think people are underreacting to this. i guess well  all find out in the next week or so, but theres gotta be a good reason why everything is shutting down in Mexico.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

ihavethesymptoms said:


> theres gotta be a good reason why everything is shutting down in Mexico.



Besides an epidemic?  Say it isn't so!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

This is totally nuts. There MAY be a case of Swine Flu in Orange County, Florida, but it isn't confirmed yet. Even so I've already had a parent bring their kid in both wearing masks.


----------



## ihavethesymptoms (Apr 30, 2009)

okay, read this.


"There have been no confirmed cases of swine flu by the CDC in Central Florida."

Technically, that may be true. The CDC takes time to independently confirm swine flu infections in its own labs, as it does not recognize anyone else's lab results. During this time, even though doctors treating the patient may have independently confirmed a swine flu infection on their own, hospitals and health authorities can deny the existence of any "confirmed" cases of swine flu.

This appears to be the case in Florida, as an email from Dr. Loran D. Hauck, the chief medical officer of Florida Hospital, seemed to leave no doubt. That email, dated April 28, 2009, said, "A case was diagnosed here in Orlando today on a tourist from Mexico who came to Disney attractions two days ago to visit."

Remarkably, a Florida Hospital spokesperson said in a press conference they "have not talked to the chief medical officer about this ."

Wouldn't that be a good idea? Talking to the chief medical officer before talking to the public would seem to make good sense, especially since the entire reason the press conference was called was to respond to concerns about that doctor's email."

weird huh?

btw im also starting to feel aches in my knees... could be nothing, maybe its something. i guess i gotta play the waiting game now. Tamiflu here i come...


----------



## Hockey (Apr 30, 2009)

ihavethesymptoms said:


> sorry bout the double post





Did you eat taco bell


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

ONLY BECAUSE I KNOW HOW MUCH EVRYONE ENJOYS LAUGHING AT MORONS:

It's worse than we thought!  Run for the hills!  Lock up your women!  Chain Up the Chihuahuas!  The sky is falling!  The sky is falling!  This just in from http://www.swineflutruth.net/, a wackjob wesite that "THE BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA ADMINISTRATION HAS MADE ATTEMPTS TO SHUT DOWN THIS WEBSITE."  

Worldwide death estimates now reported to be at 283,400,000! 

Sources inside the pentagon have confirmed that $200,000,000,000 in bailout money has been redirrected by the congress to buy out the major media conglomerates Central News Network (CNN) and teh Fox News Group and other smaller local and national outlets and National Guard has raided journlist offices and forced reporters to avoid the topic of the deadly swine flu in order to keep calm in areas that remain unaffected.  

New York City (the origin of the outbreak in America) has been quarantined off from the rest of the state of New York in response to over a thousand deaths in the Borough of Queens.  In addition the Government has isolated the Island of Manhattan off from the less affluent areas of the city and has begun shipping food and supplies to sustain the white population in this capital of the world. 

There is an unconfirmed (NO SH*T) media report that FEMA has begun dropping Chemical Bombs into the area of Bronx in order to end the lives of the remaining citizens and potential carriers of the swine flu in order to minimize property damage due to riots and fires. 

SO, I GUESS I STAND CORRECTED WHEN I SAID THAT THIS WAS ALL MEDIA HYPE.  LET'S RIOT!!!  :wacko:  Which one of you is resposible for letting this psych patient jump free from your Ambulance and run free?


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 30, 2009)

When attempting to do intelligent reading about any medical information, one must consider the credibility of the source. If the website looks like it was done in crayon by a 3 y/o, it probablyl was or at least for the intelligence level. It is no different than reading an article in JEMS that has been watered down. You much look up the actual reference material and see if anything was lost in the translation or if the methodology of the research had some questionable data. Also, do you believe everything you read on the anonymous EMS forums? Look at how hyped up with misinformation some of these threads get.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> When attempting to do intelligent reading about any medical information, one must consider the credibility of the source. If the website looks like it was done in crayon by a 3 y/o, it probablyl was or at least for the intelligence level. It is no different than reading an article in JEMS that has been watered down. You much look up the actual reference material and see if anything was lost in the translation or if the methodology of the research had some questionable data. Also, do you believe everything you read on the anonymous EMS forums? Look at how hyped up with misinformation some of these threads get.



It's called a joke, Vent.  obviously this nut is not to be taken seriously, as was indicated by my numerous attempts at sarcasm.  Some of us in EMS use this device we call humor to deal with the stupidity that goes on in the world so that we don't end up middle-aged burnouts.  In all seriousness:

I Just got an automated e-mail form the CDC recommending that all EMS professionals (that include_ some _of you ) take the time to reread (as if you ever did) the EMS suggested guidelines for dealing with a pandemic:

http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/ems/PandemicInfluenzaGuidelines/


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> It's called a joke, Vent. obviously this nut is not to be taken seriously, as was indicated by my numerous attempts at sarcasm. Some of us in EMS use this device we call humor to deal with the stupidity that goes on in the world so that we don't end up middle-aged burnouts. In all seriousness:
> 
> I Just got an automated e-mail form the CDC recommending that all EMS professionals (that include_ some _of you ) take the time to reread (as if you ever did) the EMS suggested guidelines for dealing with a pandemic:
> 
> http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/ems/PandemicInfluenzaGuidelines/


 

Yes I know it was a joke as are some of the articles in JEMS.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

> I Just got an automated e-mail form the CDC recommending that all EMS professionals (that include some of you ) take the time to reread (as if you ever did) the EMS suggested guidelines for dealing with a pandemic:



Ouch. Such a condescending statement.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ouch. Such a condescending statement.



Only you would take sarcasm so personally.    Have you ever read that information before?  I hadn't.  Will be now.  As far as the professional comment... words should only hurt if they are true!


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 30, 2009)

So on a serious note.....what are your EMS companies doing?
Are they making you run over your pandemic protocols for good measure?
Making sure the ambulances are kitted out with extra masks, etc?
I did see one T.V. news article of an EMS crew over there, wearing their masks taking a patient in.

Here in NZ, all members of the Ambulance Service have had a Txt message on their personal cellphones re what the EMS here is
 doing....emails have been sent to up date on the protocols, both to home computers and stations.
Even the Services training website have put in a online course to make sure everyone is one with the play....over kill??? They think not!

The Government Health team have NZ at code Yellow and have set up a separate place for all people entering New Zealand
(Near the International Airport) ,that are checked on entry and showing flu like systems to be detained until the test results come back from the labs.

So as we have confirmed Swine flu cases (Mild Cases, they are saying, though),
they are taking things very seriously to try and prevent it spreading anymore, throughout New Zealand.
For what all this extra work is costing the tax payer...they are not treating it lightly or as a joke.
 P.S. The news we heard about the death in the States from Swine flu was,  a child visiting family from Mexico (Poor kid).

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry for the typo...still early AM here.
'systems' should be 'symptoms'

enjoynz


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Only you would take sarcasm so personally.    Have you ever read that information before?  I hadn't.  Will be now.  As far as the professional comment... words should only hurt if they are true!



I didn't take it personal, the "ouch" was sarcasm. I just find the irony in your comment amusing.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I didn't take it personal, the "ouch" was sarcasm. I just find the irony in your comment amusing.



Good.  I would hate any misunderstanding to ruin our friendship, Sa*s*ha.  

Enjoynz,

As far as your question, not much as far as I can tell.  The county released a report today confirming that there are no cases reported in county (14 in CA) and that if any one experiences XXXXXX symptoms they are to seek medical help immediately.  The state has a page set up on the EMSA website that lists many recommended protocols and procedures (http://www.emsa.ca.gov/about/Swine_Flu_Guidance.asp), but after talking to some of the Fire/Ambulance boys and gals, nothing special is in the works locally.  California did run a test of the Disaster Healthcare Volunteer System this week (Oh, no, volunteers; ewww) and asked for everyone to update their information in anticipation for a possible deployment.  SAR (my team) in my county is listed among the agencies to respond (MFR or higher) in the event of a county-wide health disaster, but I have yet to hear of any plans being formulated beyond the normal inadequate county disaster manual.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm telling you it's PETA. They created the swine flu to scare people out of eating pork. Same thing with mad cow disease.
> 
> And before you start with the "well it got all those pigs killed" yadda yadda... no one ever said PETA made sense.



Well I wouldn't put it past them... They are trying to change the name of "Fish" to "Sea kitten" to make it less appealing to the palate... <_<


----------



## silver (Apr 30, 2009)

The CDC released some guidance for EMS professionals:
http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/guidance_ems.htm


----------



## LAS46 (Apr 30, 2009)

hyrisk said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8017871.stm
> 
> Anyone worried? Glad N95 is my best friend.



I am not worried at all about the swine flu... what I always say is "If you are scared of it you will most likely get it".


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder if the Mexican origin of the Swine Flu is bringing about some racisim towards those of Spanish background.

Today at work, a mother brought her daughter in because Little Julie had played with a little meixcan girl and had sneezed, so she must have Swine Flu. It was only later that Little Julie told me her friend was from Chile, not Mexico.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> This is totally nuts. There MAY be a case of Swine Flu in Orange County, Florida, but it isn't confirmed yet. Even so I've already had a parent bring their kid in both wearing masks.



Same here. We have one possible case and the "flu like symptoms" calls are starting.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, well, all schools around me are closed for 2 weeks due to a confirmed case.


I win.


----------



## Summit (May 1, 2009)

I've been referring people to this excellent diagnostic website.

http://DoIHaveSwineFlu.org/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2009)

Summit said:


> I've been referring people to this excellent diagnostic website.
> 
> http://DoIHaveSwineFlu.org/



Ha ha!

10


----------



## Eydawn (May 1, 2009)

*This is driving me nuts...*

Ok. Here's the problem as I see it with the H1N1 influenza strain that's cropping up right now. 

First of all, it's a new strain that we've not played with before and most of the serious cases have been in Mexico where there is poorer healthcare to begin with and not much in the way of documentation coming our way, so we really don't have a baseline for where this illness goes and when patients are likely to take a turn for the worse. We *won't* know until there have been a few more cases here in the US. 

Second, the fact that it's a new strain means that we have no community acquired immunity to it. We get vaccinated for the normal flu virus, and something like +70% of the population gets the vaccine. This means that the odd unvaccinated bloke has a much lower chance of being exposed to someone who's got an active infection... meaning he's less likely to suffer from it himself. Since nobody has had this before or been vaccinated for it yet, there's no protection at the community level from it. This means everyone is highly susceptible to getting infected, and subsequently, to passing it on to other susceptible people. 

This is the scary part. It could move quickly and get people before they realize they've even been exposed... and even if it only kills 5% of infectees, it still incapacitates everyone who gets sick for a short period of time, putting strain our our infrastructure and healthcare systems. 

Now, the part that drives me nuts... we really should have been taking precautions like this with influenza all along, as something like 36,000 people die from influenza every year. People are calling "sky is falling" because this is a new, SCARY form of flu. I'm sorry... I'm not that scared. I'm a realist. 

Reality check: Pandemics happen. They're  a part of our entire history and life. Human life is fragile. Some people will die of illness. But I'm much less scared of influenza than I am of any of the hemorrhagic fevers that crop up in Africa... we can at least treat influenza. Wash your hands. Keep  your kids home if they catch it at school (schools are the hot zone right now) and go to the doctor if you have a really high fever (which you should be doing ANYWAY.)

Just my thoughts on the matter...
Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2009)

Summit said:


> I've been referring people to this excellent diagnostic website.
> 
> http://DoIHaveSwineFlu.org/



And for those of you who want the other side...

http://doihavepigflu.com/


----------



## gillysaurus (May 1, 2009)

doIhaveswineflu.org made me LOL. ^_^

We have our first two confirmed cases in our state... Suck on that, other 49(ish?) states who aren't part of the cool pig flu club!!


----------



## DV_EMT (May 1, 2009)

so...i just got the update from micromedix for the recommended drug therapy... looks like lots of tamiflu or relenza the solution. honestly, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Summit (May 1, 2009)

WHO has decided that "Swine Flu" has too many negative connotations.

It will now be known as "Bacon Flu" which sounds much tastier.

Mmmmmmm.... Bacon Flu....


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2009)

Eww bacon.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2009)

Summit said:


> WHO has decided that "Swine Flu" has too many negative connotations.
> 
> It will now be known as "Bacon Flu" which sounds much tastier.
> 
> Mmmmmmm.... Bacon Flu....



We could call it the Canadian Bacon Flu.  That way we could stop blaming/fearing the Mexican and turn our fear toward the ones who are far more likely to create a deadly disease so as to kill us all of and take our land... The Canadians.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 1, 2009)

Canada's not a real country, silly.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/05/01/swine.flu.schools/index.html

Think they should be allowed to walk? How about with N95s?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 2, 2009)

Well... incubation for the virus is less than 5 days.  Chances are they aren't carrying.

Let em walk.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 2, 2009)

We can't get N-95 here anymore, the government bought them up..figures lol Why would we need them? We dont deal with the sick or injured people at all lol.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2009)

Of course. Why give them to the people who actually NEED them. No no.. let's stockpile them and then never use them. That makes PERFECT sense.


----------



## EMTCop86 (May 2, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/05/01/swine.flu.schools/index.html
> 
> Think they should be allowed to walk? How about with N95s?


 
That's a bunch of BS. I understand they don't want the virus to spread but to punish someone who isn't having any S/S is IMO ridiculous. There is a High School around my area that actually cancelled their prom.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 2, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Of course. Why give them to the people who actually NEED them. No no.. let's stockpile them and then never use them. That makes PERFECT sense.



Ya that was what a few guys from AMR were talking about at our station the other night..I was like awesome..good thing I am a FF as well..always fall back to the BA lol!!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/04/27/us/20090427-flu-update-graphic.html


Look at the right side of the screen with the date portion, and bring the arrow back to 4/26, then forward again.

Amazing how quickly it spread.


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 4, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> We've been warned, and there are precautions we're supposed to take....  other than that, no.



  That is all we can do. Stay in good physical shape,use proper P.P.E. proper cleaning an sanitizing methods and let soap and water be your best friend. This will not be much different than other diseases we come in contact with on a regular basis. Let this be a reminder to us all to double check our cleaning habits. Yes this is a communicable disease that we need to be aware of but we also have had to deal with others through our careers. Like anything else  we have to be vigilant of the things we are coming into contact with.


----------



## BLSBoy (May 4, 2009)

Aprox 0.0000001477% of the worlds populations has been confirmed to have the H1N1 Virus. 

Perhaps when it reaches, oh, say 0.000002%, I'll get worried. Until then, status quo. Clean my equip after every call, use gloves, and wash my hands. 

Nothing has changed, except my kicking myself in the *** for not buying stock in hand sanitizer. 

Well, pork interests are still at a near record low.......


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2009)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/health/19418566/detail.html



> Washington state health officials say a man in his 30s is the first person in the state to die from what appears to be complications of swine flu.


----------



## fma08 (May 10, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> http://www.clickondetroit.com/health/19418566/detail.html



Define complications, and also, someone with underlying health problems... Not worried as of yet <_<


----------

